# IDENTIFICAÇÃO DE ESPÉCIES > Corais Duros > Outros... >  Catalaphyllia jardinei

## Julio Macieira

_Catalaphyllia jardinei_


*Cor:* Verde

*Dieta:* Planktivoro, fotossintético

*Agressividade:* 4

*Dificuldade:* 5

*Iluminação :* 3/4

*Corrente:* 3/4


*Notas:* Coral Muito Raro e de importaçao proibida para a UE. Têm existido alguns problemas com o seu estabelecimento em cativeiro devido a doença ainda desconhecida (consultar artigos de Eric Borneman sobre o assunto) sendo possivel ser comercializada tendo por origem fragmentações de colonias de cativeiro.

----------


## Gil Miguel

Cor: Verde

Dieta: Planktivoro, fotossintético

Agressividade: 4

Dificuldade: 5

Iluminação : 3/4

Corrente: 3/4


Notas: Coral Muito Raro e de importaçao proibida para a UE. Têm existido alguns problemas com o seu estabelecimento em cativeiro devido a doença ainda desconhecida (consultar artigos de Eric Borneman sobre o assunto)

----------


## Duarte Araujo

a minha

----------


## Pedro Nuno Ferreira

B :Olá: m dia

Uma actualização da Catalaphyllia sp. em exposição no aquário de exposição da Sohal.







Atenciosamente :SbOk3: 
Pedro Nuno

----------


## Ricardo Santos



----------


## Pedro Nuno Ferreira

B :Olá: a noite
Aqui vai mais uma pequena actualização da Catalaphyllia sp. em exposição no aquário da montra da Sohal





Está cada vez mais bonita e oxalá continue assim. 

Atenciosamente :SbOk3: 
Pedro Nuno

----------


## Eduardo Pinto

aqui ficam as minhas :Whistle:

----------


## Duarte Araujo

a minha nova aquisição  :SbSourire2:

----------


## Gonçalo Rio

DSC_1314.jpg

DSC_1336.jpg

----------

